# Microsoft Reveals Windows 10 Variants



## btarunr (May 14, 2015)

Microsoft revealed the six variants in which its next operating system, Windows 10, will ship in. The company decided to unify the Windows 10 brand across its PC, workstation, and handheld platforms. For PCs, workstations, and tablets running x86 processors, the lineup will include the Windows 10 Home, Windows 10 Pro, Windows 10 Education, and Windows 10 Enterprise. 

Windows 10 Home has everything a home and small-business user could ask for (including PC gamers and enthusiasts). It will include the Edge web-browser (so your post-install waltz to Chrome or Firefox websites is a few seconds faster), Microsoft Cortana voice-based assistant, richer Bing integration, Microsoft Hello face-recognition software, and support for biometric login methods. Gamers get DirectX 12 out of the box. Users of Windows 7 Home Premium and Windows 8/8.1 get a free upgrade to this edition.






Windows 10 Pro adds features for power-users, such as advanced data protection, remote- and mobile-access, additional cloud features, and remote management for medium-sized businesses. Users of Windows 7 Professional, Ultimate, and Windows 8/8.1 Pro get a free upgrade to this edition.

Windows 10 Education is a brand new SKU designed for schools, colleges, and universities. It will come with features to meed the needs of educators (teachers, management, exam-controllers, computer labs, etc.,). This edition will be sold through specially priced volume licensing to entire counties, groups of institutions, and universities.

Windows 10 Enterprise will be designed for desktops and workstations in a very-large enterprise environment, in which individual machines are expendable, and user data is centralized and portable between machines. It will come with advanced networking, data-security, and remote management features.

In addition, Microsoft is readying two variants of its operating system for smartphones and tablets - Windows 10 Mobile, and Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise. Windows 10 Mobile will be targeted at consumer smartphones, and will have a rich feature-set for communication, social-networking, and productivity; while Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise will be designed for devices given by companies to their employees, with access to privileged information and services.

Unfortunately, and breaking tradition, Microsoft didn't disclose box-art, marking Windows' transition from optical disc media, to one that's distributed by any which way possible, while Microsoft only sells licenses (keys). The company already gives away ISO disc images and USB flash drive install media creation tools for Windows 8.1 on its website; while selling licenses.

Windows 10 Home and Windows 10 Pro, will be offered as free-forever upgrades to users of equivalent variants of Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1, if they upgrade within the first year of Windows 10 launch. Those using pirated Windows 7 may find the upgrade "free," but Microsoft has a slew of anti-piracy measures in store, which kick in after the upgrade.

Microsoft could dramatically change the way it monetizes Windows, in the near future. Gone will be the static $100-ish licenses, and the company will sell Windows as a service, much like Office 365. You choose your desired variant, and pay for using it, monthly or annually. We imagine unpaid installations suffering a worse fate than merely not getting software updates - the OS could become unusable after a "grace period," until you pay up. 

On the upside, the monthly or annual fees for each edition could end up quite cheap. Also, the version will no longer be relevant. Microsoft will keep adding big new features every so often (which you normally expect from new versions that require you to buy new licenses). Windows will sell a lot like Office 365 and Adobe Creative Cloud.

Windows 10 will be released in July, in 111 languages, and in 190 countries.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## GAR (May 14, 2015)

If windows goes to a subscription based windows, I dont see it being very popular, Windows 10 will be used or people will move to a different OS, like Linux......lol j/k Linux will never be mainstream :/


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2015)

Ok. Some people need more information about Media Center, Hdtv pcs.... and if upgrafing to 10 will leave them looking stupid...


----------



## Octopuss (May 14, 2015)

July? That will be rushed as shit 
Also, subscription based licence, eww.


----------



## NC37 (May 14, 2015)

Windows subscription...

Yeah that is really going to help stop piracy... 

No way in hell Microsoft...I'd return to Apple and kiss the underpowered, broken down, hunk of overpriced aluminum machines that they are before I'd subscribe to use an operating system. And if Apple did it, I'd then use Apple stores as public toilets.

First Xbone, now this. Think its about time the net unites again and does to Windows 10 like what they did to Xbone. M$ wants to pull this crap...just means they haven't forgotten how they nearly wreaked Xbone and had to bend over and take it from gamers everywhere.

Man I was excited for this as DX12 is looking so great. But now...think I'll keep a closer eye on less scrupulous sites. Its gonna happen, you know it. Someone will be a hero and free Windows users from the subscription hell that M$ wants them to be in.


----------



## techy1 (May 14, 2015)

"It will include the Edge web-browser (so your post-install waltz to Chrome or Firefox websites is a few seconds faster)" - that is just mean -  you know MS team could be crying right now... while we laugh >


----------



## Shihab (May 14, 2015)

NC37 said:


> Windows subscription...
> 
> Yeah that is really going to help stop piracy...



I don't think _piracy_ is what M$'s aiming at here, more like getting their leeches on your wallet. And with services like Adobe's creative suites and the like doing a to-the-cloud transition without widespread user objection (not the isolated incidents of complaint) it's difficult for M$ or any other big firm not to see SaaS to be a lucrative concept to adopt.

Here's to hoping Vulcan and Linux gain momentum.


----------



## wickedcricket (May 14, 2015)

My body is ready!

Stop moaning people, let's first see what *it* is and what features it will have. Don't expect smooth transition if you are still sitting on XP or Win 7 - you filthy cheap technology retrogressed bastards


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2015)

No mention of updates being forced on you when they want, only Enterprise will have the option of installing or deferring.
This is exactly what I said it will be, a underhanded way to trick people into "upgrading" for free, then realizing the following year they will be slugged with a subscription fee.
If they expect people to pay an annual fee, there will be many that stay with their existing OS or move to an alternative.


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2015)

NC37 said:


> Windows subscription...
> 
> Yeah that is really going to help stop piracy...



It won't of course, but I'm not opposed as long as all they do is stop updates and offer reasonable license periods (like 5 years for the price of what a current windows license costs.  I mean that'd be fine).


----------



## cyneater (May 14, 2015)

Subscription based no thanks.
Steam should have steam OS ready and waiting.

Windows 8 was great as many people either went to linux or Mac os.

Although the tech preview of windows 10 looks okay. At least the metro sexual interface isn't forced on you. And there is a start button.

Can you just pay X and have it for the life of the product? Rather than a subscription.

Also if you upgrade your graphics card will you need to reactivate?


----------



## Parn (May 14, 2015)

No subscription for Windows, plsssssssssss. 

Most of my work are already done on Linux. I only keep Windows for .NET development and Games. If Windows becomes subscription based, it also means my company Visual Studio licenses and my own Game licenses will expire along with Windows if I don't keep up with the annual/monthly payments.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (May 14, 2015)

Yes, I have told people the same thing, they will give you a "free" upgrade, force you to the OS with DirectX 12 and then proceed to rape you with subscription fees for the rest of time after that.

Big mistake M$, big big mistake... If there is one thing people should have learned by now; *NO ONE LIKES TO BE FORCED.*


----------



## lZKoce (May 14, 2015)

I'd just wait and see as the PR release says "could", not will do it right now. 

I've been using Office 365 Home Premium for 2 years and I cancelled my automatic renewal this year. I can see this work to be fair. To secure my family I need 5 windows licences, which by stand alone DVD- money is a lot for me. If they bundle a subscription for 5 licences a year I can see it work. By the time I reach the cost I would have paid for 5 licenced DVD's at once when a new Windows shows up, there will be the next Windows coming up if using subscription for 2-3 years.


----------



## Disparia (May 14, 2015)

Very nice, have 4 boxes here that would like to skip Windows 8/8.1 entirely.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> It won't of course, but I'm not opposed as long as all they do is stop updates


 
What are you meaning by "stop updates"?  To do that, you would have to have a means for every hacker on Earth to drop dead as soon as they even the thought of hacking enters their mind.  And even if W10 ends up being the last one, and even if every hacker on Earth died a horrible death, there would still be updates, as new features are added or more efficient ways to do hings.  We'll get those big ones every couple years I bet.  Before it would have been called a new OS.  Now they are going to fool us by not calling those major changes new OS, but updates.

General Q for anyone:  I am interpreting the first year upgrade being listed as "free forever"  meaning if we upgrade in that first year, we will never pay this silly upgrade on THAT licesced W10?  I would just like more Explicit definitiveness of this term by Microsoft.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (May 14, 2015)

I'll leave this here, hope it helps http://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-windows-10-will-not-be-sold-as-a-subscription/

Edit: In the little % chances that windows will be subscription based it will most likely end like paid mods, lots of people will complain and they will go back to how it was before with their other OS, pay once and forever.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2015)

Silas Woodruff said:


> I'll leave this here, hope it helps http://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-windows-10-will-not-be-sold-as-a-subscription/
> 
> Edit: In the little % chances that windows will be subscription based it will most likely end like paid mods, lots of people will complain and they will go back to how it was before with their other OS, pay once and forever.



Look at the date on that article: Jan 20, 2015. This information from @btarunr is new, and from MS themselves. PC Gamer got this one wrong.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (May 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Look at the date on that article: Jan 20, 2015. This information from @btarunr is new, and from MS themselves. PC Gamer got this one wrong.


Well guess all to do now is wait and see how everyone reacts to subscription based OS.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2015)

Silas Woodruff said:


> Well guess all to do now is wait and see how everyone reacts to subscription based OS.


 
Yep, and it isn't gonna be pretty.  I'm holding out hope that the "free forever upgrade"  means not ever paying a subscription for that particular OS.


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2015)

to stop piracy with annual fees?, i dont think so
i prefer they tag it lower for basic


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2015)

Paying for a home OS is just silly.


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2015)

The last paragraphs are FUD, AFAIK there's no offical word on what the subsription model will look like, or even if that is what it will become. And at any rate, Windows 7 have support until 2019, 8.1 until 2023. Don't like the pricing plan? Don't upgrade, the world will be a very different world in eight years and who knows what we'll think of subscriptions then.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (May 14, 2015)

Just look what "DLC" did to computer gaming, You still got the game, but gutted... Then the cut content is re-sold to you later as "DLC" with the usual PR spin offs to justify what they are doing.

This is clearly to shift all the maintenance / security / compatibility / server and bandwidth costs to the consumer and not Microsoft.


----------



## scorpion_amd13 (May 14, 2015)

Subscription fees will never work for home users. People generally tend to like owning the things they use and while quite a few people would be willing to pay a subscription fee for World of Warcraft or Xbox Live, that is an entirely different matter since they're not operating systems, while Windows is. Personally, I'd rather stick to Windows 7 for a while longer (until they come to their senses, Valve releases a viable Steam OS replacement, or hell freezes over, whichever comes first) than pay a subscription for a newer version of Windows. Let's just hope that the subscription fee thingy is only meant for the Enterprise variant, although judging by the "free forever for the first year (terms and conditions may apply)" approach they seem to be taking for the home user oriented versions, I greatly fear that it's just the old "bait and switch" tactic all over again.

Microsoft needs to realize that people aren't going to pay a subscription to just listen to their own songs, watch their own movies and play their own games or browse the internet. It would be like taxing people for the air they breathe. If you want people to pay you, you have to offer something in return, of perceived equal or greater value. Which is why so many people stayed with Windows XP instead of migrating to that nightmare called Windows Vista, and also why a lot chose to stick to Windows 7 instead of moving to Windows 8/8.1.

Also, if somebody could get the message across to Microsoft that pricing the licenses for home users so that they'd be more palatable would actually increase their sales tenfold, now THAT would be true progress.


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2015)

Legacy-ZA said:


> Just look what "DLC" did to computer gaming, You still got the game, but gutted... Then the cut content is re-sold to you later as "DLC" with the usual PR spin offs to justify what they are doing.



That might be true for day 1-DLC's and for some devs, but generally speaking DLC's are basically expansions IMO. At least the ones worth caring about.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 14, 2015)

btarunr said:


> decided to unify the Windows 10 brand across its PC, workstation, and handheld platforms.





btarunr said:


> the lineup will include the Windows 10 Home, Windows 10 Pro, Windows 10 Education, and Windows 10 Enterprise.


I do not see any unifying with offering 4 versions and diversifying users, why can't they just offer one version with different licenses (one for enterprise and one for consumers). I thought things were getting better when Windows 8 came out but now they have fallen back to their old habits of Windows 7 and are going to have even more versions.



btarunr said:


> will be offered as free-forever upgrades to users of equivalent variants of Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1, if they upgrade within the first year of Windows 10 launch.


I did not know free-forever meant only one year.
Since Windows 8 is basically a service pack for Windows 8.1 that means that after one year you will have to pay for service pack (Windows 10) for Windows 8.1. This is very sad.



btarunr said:


> It will come with advanced networking, data-security, and remote management features.


I have to buy Windows 10 Enterprise to get these features? Why can't Windows 8 Pro have the same features only different licensing?



GAR said:


> Linux will never be mainstream


I wouldn't be so sure, KDE looks really great.



NC37 said:


> No way in hell Microsoft...I'd return to Apple and kiss the underpowered


Apple is even worse especially with their high prices and did you ever think how much would a backup laptop cost you in case your primary one fails? It would cost you minium 900$, for that money you can get a very strong PC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2015)

@Uplink 10 No they have said that if you upgrade within the first year after Windows 10 release, meaning you have until July next year to do it, then your License will be coded in such a way as to identify you as a "legacy upgrade" W10 user, and any future updates will be free to you forever.  This will not apply to someone that just outright buys a W10.  Those licenses will presumably be coded differently, just like the people that wait until after July next year.  No free updated OS for them in the future.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2015)

btarunr said:


> Microsoft could dramatically change the way it monetizes Windows, in the near future. Gone will be the static $100-ish licenses, and the company will sell Windows as a service, much like Office 365. You choose your desired variant, and pay for using it, monthly or annually. We imagine unpaid installations suffering a worse fate than merely not getting software updates - the OS could become unusable after a "grace period," until you pay up.


Is there any sources to back that up?  I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft does that to the pirates but computers that came with it or copies bought retail shouldn't.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (May 14, 2015)

Online DRM does not bother or hurt pirates, it hurts the paying consumer.


----------



## anolesoul (May 14, 2015)

Yeah...Like I didn't "know" this shit....was coming! Just GIVE us the BAD NEWS... MICROSOFT as to the price break-down, and what you'll offer with "each" version! Then shut the F__k UP!


----------



## Captain_Tom (May 14, 2015)

Introducing Microsoft Edge:  Over 200% faster than Internet Explorer at installing Chrome!


----------



## scope54 (May 14, 2015)

erixx said:


> Ok. Some people need more information about Media Center, Hdtv pcs.... and if upgrafing to 10 will leave them looking stupid...



Media Center will not be available at all. 
http://techreport.com/news/28214/the-curtain-falls-on-windows-media-center

my htpc won't be going to 10.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 14, 2015)

scope54 said:


> Media Center will not be available at all.
> http://techreport.com/news/28214/the-curtain-falls-on-windows-media-center
> 
> my htpc won't be going to 10.


 
Yeah, I'm gonna have to finally use Kodi for viewing, but the process of bringing in the database from my MyMovies collection on my server is a little more convoluted.  With Media Center, there was a plugin from MyMovies installed into it whch gave me easy access to all my collection, including metadata and all my play options. 

It was just much easier, because it took no effort on my part, the MyMovies people had done all the hard stuff for me, and the HTPC plugin knew exactly what it was looking for on my server.


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2015)

That was the news last week, scope54, yes. now I am looking for more.
Aparently my case is absolutely minority and unmainstream: while I work the whole day I like to watch tv sometimes on my PC, and record some programs. The software that comes with USB TV sticks is so slow, poor and ugly (have had Miro PcTV, Hauppague, Aver... and what not) so MCE was THE option.
Will have to test Kodi etc if my case really is not enough reason for MS to reconsider or bring a newer product.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 14, 2015)

btarunr said:


> but Microsoft has a slew of anti-piracy measures in store, which kick in after the upgrade


Which will magically disappear after re installing the original Win7 bootloader
I've had a retail key for W7pro for 3 years now that I have never had to use.
Windows XP was 1000x harder and more annoying to pirate, by adding the OEM bios key activation method in Vista+ Microsoft lost all chances of stopping piracy with their OS.
Maybe this time MS will do something smart like bind activation to a Microsoft account that can be deactivated and re activated on any one PC at any time.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 14, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> Maybe this time MS will do something smart like bind activation to a Microsoft account that can be deactivated and re activated on any one PC at any time.


I hope they do not do that because if they do there is one more reason to not use Windows 10, you would not be able to activate it relatively anonymously and let's say you are using VM in which you test may-be-a-virus program, that account will also get compromised.


----------



## theGryphon (May 14, 2015)

I don't think they're going to make all Windows 10 licenses subscription based. I'd think that all Windows 10 licenses that came with a system (desktop, laptop, tablet, phone) would be free forever (tied to that system). However, if you wanted to buy a separate Windows 10 license (for your DIY system), that would be subscription based. 

Eventually, I'm sure MS is making the some obvious observations. People who buy an OEM system expects to use it for the duration of it's life, and OS costs can be internalized by the supply chain (including MS, Intel/AMD, OEM). DIY crowd is niche. Those who go that route will have to think about a pay-per-use type subscription based system for an OS that is always up-to-date, which can make a lot of sense instead of paying a lump-sum for an OS that will become obsolete in a few years and you're left with a dead-end license. You can keep upgrading your hardware as often as you want, and the OS will stay fresh and you'll pay for it only as long as you're using it.

I think it makes sense. It's a different system from what we have now, but I think it makes a lot of sense for the consumer too, as long as they can keep the subscription costs to around $30 per year ($105 for 3.5 years, which is about the average lifetime of previous Windows installations since Windows XP) for the Home edition.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for these big software companies to go with the micro-transaction system.  You know it is only a matter of time.  They've already pulled the wool over customers eyes with the BS subscription system that ends up costing them way more money in the long run, so micro-transactions are right around the corner.

Sure, you're already paying $40 a month for Adobe Creative Cloud, but that is just the basic functions.  You want to use the blend tool?  Extra $1.  You want to actually be able to export your videos to any format other than .mov in premier? Extra $2.

Sure, you're paying $10 a month already for Office 365.  But you want to be able to bold parts of your document?  Extra $0.50.  You want to change the font to anything other than Comic Sans?  Extra $0.25 per font.

You're paying $20 a month to use Windows, but you want to open Calc? Extra $1.  You want to change your desktop background? $0.25 per background, and you can only use the background you buy off Microsoft's store.

If we let it, it's coming.


----------



## Bansaku (May 14, 2015)

OMG M$ still gets the most simple of ideas wrong. Just release 1 bloody OS that any machine can use! If additional packages/applications are needed for a specific system type, make it a choice during the installation process!

And M$ wants W10 on a billion machines. Good luck with that.....


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2015)

I know lots of people that do not ANY payments with an internet connected computer. Overcautious? Yes, but they are many. Myself I have never given nor used payments to Google Play or Win 8 App Store.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 14, 2015)

I'll upgrade to win10 as long as it is a buy once and done thing. If they say it is, and then switch on me I'll just keep my copy updated with less "approved" methods.

If they say it is subscription based from the start I'll just stay on 8.1 until they fix it or I have to pirate for a new one.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 15, 2015)

scope54 said:


> Media Center will not be available at all.
> http://techreport.com/news/28214/the-curtain-falls-on-windows-media-center
> 
> my htpc won't be going to 10.


Fuck!!!
Windows DRM is the one and only way to record premium channels...
Now what the fuck am I gonna do...
I quit using Time Warner's DVR because all they offered in my area was a box with PCM 2 channel audio...

Somebody better come up with something that doesn't require a Goddammed subscription fee to DVR and soon..

This really fucking pissed me off


----------



## R-T-B (May 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What are you meaning by "stop updates"?  To do that, you would have to have a means for every hacker on Earth to drop dead as soon as they even the thought of hacking enters their mind.  And even if W10 ends up being the last one, and even if every hacker on Earth died a horrible death, there would still be updates, as new features are added or more efficient ways to do hings.  We'll get those big ones every couple years I bet.  Before it would have been called a new OS.  Now they are going to fool us by not calling those major changes new OS, but updates.
> .



I mean making windows update a login subscription based service, it's what I picture happening.  You keep your OS forever, but you want updates?  Subscribe. 

Of course hackers always will find a way around it but I'm not opposed to it as a general licensing concept.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 15, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I mean making windows update a login subscription based service, it's what I picture happening. You keep your OS forever, but you want updates? Subscribe.


If updates that solve errors and security updates which are the most numerous would also be part of this subscription, this would really be wrong because they just fix what Microsoft did wrong in the first place.


----------



## R-T-B (May 15, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> If updates that solve errors and security updates which are the most numerous would also be part of this subscription, this would really be wrong because they just fix what Microsoft did wrong in the first place.



But if they are moving to a "windows as a service" model (Windows 10 being the "last" windows), do you really expect to get free updates forever?

This is all conjecture, but they probably would still dole out security updates regardless.  Feature updates?  I doubt it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

scope54 said:


> Media Center will not be available at all.
> http://techreport.com/news/28214/the-curtain-falls-on-windows-media-center
> 
> my htpc won't be going to 10.



Every tried Kodi/XBMC?  Haven't looked back to Media Center since I started using XBMC.



jmcslob said:


> Fuck!!!
> Windows DRM is the one and only way to record premium channels...
> Now what the fuck am I gonna do...
> I quit using Time Warner's DVR because all they offered in my area was a box with PCM 2 channel audio...
> ...



From what I've read, Kodi paired with NextPVR can record pretty much anything as long as you have a CableCard(which your cable company is required by the FCC to provide if you request it).  If you are outside of the US, most places use DVB, which is also supported by NextPVR/Kodi.

I've never actually tried it since I cut my cable TV years ago and just download everything I want to watch.


----------



## erixx (May 15, 2015)

Installed latest beta of Kodi and am inmediately lost in plugin-land. I just want to watch live tv! haha, my fault for not reading the kodi wiki or whatever....


----------



## Basard (May 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What are you meaning by "stop updates"?  To do that, you would have to have a means for every hacker on Earth to drop dead as soon as they even the thought of hacking enters their mind.  And even if W10 ends up being the last one, and even if every hacker on Earth died a horrible death, there would still be updates, as new features are added or more efficient ways to do hings.  We'll get those big ones every couple years I bet.  Before it would have been called a new OS.  Now they are going to fool us by not calling those major changes new OS, but updates.
> 
> General Q for anyone:  I am interpreting the first year upgrade being listed as "free forever"  meaning if we upgrade in that first year, we will never pay this silly upgrade on THAT licesced W10?  I would just like more Explicit definitiveness of this term by Microsoft.



Even if the upgrade for 'us' is free forever, like you describe, it will only be for THAT version of windows. I'm betting that in 366 days windows 10.0.0.0.0.1 will come out and that glorious version wont be our free version anymore. lol... something like that.


----------



## 2wicked (May 15, 2015)

Microsoft should just make windows free for every one and focus more on their market place/store for income from windows.
The only thing new in windows is not much more than just UI changes and removed user features they've added years ago so they can now charge extra for them.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 15, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Every tried Kodi/XBMC?  Haven't looked back to Media Center since I started using XBMC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started to read up on it right after I posted that...
If it does work I'll definitely make a decent thread on it...
I use the HDhomerun Prime (with a Cisco cable card) alongside a Cisco STA 1520 DTA...should work...but I'm thinking the only way you can record premium channels on NextPVR is within Windows...using WDDM..LOL
I'll give it a hot tomorrow


On Topic...I have 1 PC that will likely make the Win10 transition from Windows 8.1 pro...that I bought MCE for......bastards


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

jmcslob said:


> but I'm thinking the only way you can record premium channels on NextPVR is within Windows...using WDDM..LOL


I don't see how that would be a problem since Kodi runs in Windows.


----------



## ManofGod (May 15, 2015)

There is no subscription on Windows and there never will be. Windows as a service does not equal Windows as a subscription. For those comparing Office 365 to this: I have yet to see Office being sold as Office as a service. Windows 10 Mobile is going to be for those smaller devices and probably Windows Phone as well. The only 2 most will see is Windows 10 Home and Windows 10 Pro.

Logic should be the order of the day for IT Pro's but emotions seem to dictate things far to often.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2015)

ManofGod said:


> There is no subscription on Windows and there never will be. Windows as a service does not equal Windows as a subscription. For those comparing Office 365 to this: I have yet to see Office being sold as Office as a service. Windows 10 Mobile is going to be for those smaller devices and probably Windows Phone as well. The only 2 most will see is Windows 10 Home and Windows 10 Pro.
> 
> Logic should be the order of the day for IT Pro's but emotions seem to dictate things far to often.



Then why would they even mention that people who upgrade in the first year will be free forever? If no subscription for regular W10 purchasers, then there is no reason at all to say this.


----------



## ManofGod (May 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Then why would they even mention that people who upgrade in the first year will be free forever? If no subscription for regular W10 purchasers, then there is no reason at all to say this.



Free forever on the machines they upgraded on, not forever as in all of eternity. It is to make it clear that this is not a subscription based Windows at all.

Edit: Although, I am strictly speaking of OEM machines in that case. On a computer such as yours or mine, the license we upgraded with would be transferable to whatever machine we upgraded to hardware wise. Of course this means that it is still a one use, one computer installation. 

After the first year, a new build will need a Windows license that you will have to purchase. (That is if you do not use the one you already have.) That is the way it has always been as far as I can remember.


----------



## 64K (May 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Then why would they even mention that people who upgrade in the first year will be free forever? If no subscription for regular W10 purchasers, then there is no reason at all to say this.



"Windows 10 Home and Windows 10 Pro, will be offered as free-forever upgrades to users of equivalent variants of Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1, if they upgrade within the first year of Windows 10 launch. Those using pirated Windows 7 may find the upgrade "free," but Microsoft has a slew of anti-piracy measures in store, which kick in after the upgrade."

I took it that btarunr said "free-forever" because there was some confusion in the last article about Win 10 where some members thought he was saying it would be free for the first year and then they would have to buy it. If there is a subscription fee then I think it will apply to all, even the first year upgraders.


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2015)

ManofGod said:


> There is no subscription on Windows and there never will be. Windows as a service does not equal Windows as a subscription. For those comparing Office 365 to this: I have yet to see Office being sold as Office as a service.


Yet Office 365 has an annual fee or it can't be used.
Just because they don't label it as a service, doesn't mean it isn't sold as one.


----------



## ManofGod (May 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Yet Office 365 has an annual fee or it can't be used.
> Just because they don't label it as a service, doesn't mean it isn't sold as one.




If it is not labeled as a service, it is not sold as one. Folks were trying to factor that in to the Windows as a service being a subscription service but there is nothing logical about that.


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2015)

64K said:


> I took it that btarunr said "free-forever" because there was some confusion in the last article about Win 10 where some members thought he was saying it would be free for the first year and then they would have to buy it. If there is a subscription fee then I think it will apply to all, even the first year upgraders.


The official Microsoft information release does not mention free for life, it clearly says a free upgrade for the first year and that it is a subscription service.
If you choose not to pay you can continue using W10, but no further updates will be available.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

ManofGod said:


> If it is not labeled as a service, it is not sold as one. Folks were trying to factor that in to the Windows as a service being a subscription service but there is nothing logical about that.


I can call a turkey a duck, it doesn't mean it isn't a turkey.


----------



## ManofGod (May 15, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I can call a turkey a duck, it doesn't mean it isn't a turkey.



Wat??????? Ummm, a Turkey is a Turkey even if you call it a duck. Logic is all this is about. Emotionalism has no place in this topic.


----------



## ManofGod (May 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The official Microsoft information release does not mention free for life, it clearly says a free upgrade for the first year and that it is a subscription service.
> If you choose not to pay you can continue using W10, but no further updates will be available.



Where did you find this to be the case except for your own mind? There is nothing logical about that and also, it was already reported by Microsoft that the free upgrade is free for the life of the device. (OEM stuff.) The license we purchase on our builds will easily transfer to another build.


----------



## erixx (May 15, 2015)

Actually the Office 365 system/product/service is easy to use on changing pcs. I have 5-6 licences and I just deactivate a licence assigned to the old pc and install and activate on the new computer....


----------



## xorbe (May 15, 2015)

Subscription for the base OS is akin to renting your PC.  Good luck with that.  I'll switch Win + VBox Linux to Linux + VBox Win before that happens.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

ManofGod said:


> Wat??????? Ummm, a Turkey is a Turkey even if you call it a duck. Logic is all this is about. Emotionalism has no place in this topic.



But your original argument was that it wasn't called a service so it isn't a service.  The definition of software as a service is exactly what Office 365/Adobe CC is.  Microsoft/Adobe are calling it something else, and you're just going with it and actually defending that it isn't something that it clearly is.

You are, essentially, arguing that the turkey isn't a turkey because someone else says the turkey is a duck.


----------



## ManofGod (May 15, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> But your original argument was that it wasn't called a service so it isn't a service.  The definition of software as a service is exactly what Office 365/Adobe CC is.  Microsoft/Adobe are calling it something else, and you're just going with it and actually defending that it isn't something that it clearly is.
> 
> You are, essentially, arguing that the turkey isn't a turkey because someone else says the turkey is a duck.



Nope, my original point is that folks are trying to claim that Windows as a Service must mean subscription since Office 365 is subscription based. However, Office 365 is not Office as a service so it does not equate.


----------



## Freezer (May 16, 2015)

Windows 10 is far from production state. It's so ridiculous where they have moved essential components.



btarunr said:


> In addition, Microsoft is readying two variants of its operating system for smartphones and tablets - Windows 10 Mobile, and Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise. Windows 10 Mobile will be targeted at consumer smartphones, and will have a rich feature-set for communication, social-networking, and productivity; while Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise will be designed for devices given by companies to their employees, with access to privileged information and services.



Also about time they pulled their head out of their *** ! A desktop version of Windows ought to be for a desktop! If a user wants touch screen added to a desktop pc then it ought to be a feature a user can add from within the Windows components!  A tablet version of Windows out to be for a tablet! Windows 8/8.1 is a disgrace and also a memory hog compared to Windows 7, however, the UI is perhaps the best since Windows Classic with less inappropriate eye-candy to drag the system down.

Microsoft ought to provide users with a Classic Start Menu and the new Modern Start Menu. It's friggen ridiculous how much screen realestate the program-files and other icons take up... within the Modern Start Menu.

I certainly hope the production version of Windows 10 isn't laden with ads! Any type of Advertisement is Intrusive!


----------



## ManofGod (May 16, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Windows 10 is far from production state. It's so ridiculous where they have moved essential components.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such emotionalism, it would almost seem like you have stock in the company or something. The mobile version is for phone and small tablets. Otherwise, Windows 10 Home and Pro are both hybrid Operating Systems that will be used on both desktops, laptops and tablets.


----------



## Yorgos (May 17, 2015)

GAR said:


> If windows goes to a subscription based windows, I dont see it being very popular, Windows 10 will be used or people will move to a different OS, like Linux......lol j/k Linux will never be mainstream :/


Linux needs brain to use it... she what happened to it when they wanted to make the public use it, the android abomination was created.

People must learn how to use their computers and Internet, like they take lessons on driving.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 17, 2015)

Yorgos said:


> Linux needs brain to use it... she what happened to it when they wanted to make the public use it, the android abomination was created.


I am still surprised when I see Android on tablets instead of real Linux OS.



Yorgos said:


> People must learn how to use their computers and Internet, like they take lessons on driving.


I totally agree, teachers should teach this kind of thing at elementary school.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 18, 2015)

So after extensive searching and testing I've found that the only way any other Media Center can watch encrypted premium Channels is via a WMC plug-in...
So...Microsoft...Why can't you just continue to offer WMC in the MS store?
make it available for 10?
The one and only advantage MS had for me is with gaming and the option of a real HTPC...

So if this continues I'll be playing all my games on a PS4 and doing all of my MC stuff on a Roku and my desktop stuff on Linux..
I like the one platform idea MS has...to bad they want to exclude what a lot of people want.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 18, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Look at the date on that article: Jan 20, 2015. This information from @btarunr is new, and from MS themselves. PC Gamer got this one wrong.


Not necessarily,there is no confirmation of subscription based Windows from Microsoft. Key word in the article is "COULD." I see them going the same route as Apple OSX.


----------



## Frick (May 18, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I see them going the same route as Apple OSX.



I hope they offer that Windows Bing thing to end consumers. I'm not seeing it though, if they'll make a totally free Windows version it's probably gimped in some ways... But if they really are serious in only having one version of Windows they will have to either offer it freely or make it subscription based. And even if it's free people wouldn't upgrade, for various - real or imagined - reasons. So subscription it is.

Or they gimp a home version, and have a Pro version which costs money. That I would almost be ok with. Enterprise/Pro/Corporate/Server/etc editions totally should cost money.


In any case, the coming years shall be interesting indeed. And again, Windows 7 is supported until 2019, 8.1 until 2023 so we have some time to make up our minds.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2015)

Frick said:


> I hope they offer that Windows Bing thing to end consumers. I'm not seeing it though, if they'll make a totally free Windows version it's probably gimped in some ways... But if they really are serious in only having one version of Windows they will have to either offer it freely or make it subscription based. And even if it's free people wouldn't upgrade, for various - real or imagined - reasons. So subscription it is.
> 
> Or they gimp a home version, and have a Pro version which costs money. That I would almost be ok with. Enterprise/Pro/Corporate/Server/etc editions totally should cost money.
> 
> ...




Really, in fact DX12 gaming wont be here all that soon so most of us be able to do without anyways and for AMD users there is always Mantle .

I like to believe that what MS is trying to say is that after a year you will have to buy the OS like you would of before.

But this kinda gossip i bet they like to hear to see if it would be a good or bad idea as lets face it they could clear this up in no time if they really wanted too.

Funny how people have trust issue's with Microsoft but use Google every day.


----------



## 64K (May 18, 2015)

MS is pulling out all of the stops to get us all on Win 10. They will be installing Candy Crush with Win 10. 

Waiting to hear what MS thinks is a fair price for the sub but if it's no more than $25 a year then I'm ok with it if the OS costs nothing to buy. I spend that buying every other version of MS anyway. They are saying that they will continue making additions to the OS so there's some value in that. I think the people that are going to feel screwed over are the ones that will have to buy the OS and pay the sub too. Most PCs come from the manufacturer with the OS already accounted for in the price of the PC so the majority would have no choice but to pay for it and the sub when buying a new computer if MS does charge for the OS after the first year.


----------



## JTF195 (May 18, 2015)

Microsoft has publicly stated that

A) Windows 10 will be a free upgrade during the first year.
B) Windows 10 will be a *one-time purchase* after the first year.
C) Windows 10 will be kept up to date at *no additional charge*.
D) Windows 10 will be the last version of Windows, and will be updated indefinitely.

Windows-as-a-service means that they will no longer be releasing full versions as they have in the past.
*There is no subscription*

Source: https://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/01/21/the-next-generation-of-windows-windows-10/
Source 2: http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/05/13/introducing-windows-10-editions/
Source 3: https://twitter.com/GabeAul/status/597991090378113025

The F.U.D. stops here.


----------



## 64K (May 18, 2015)

JTF195 said:


> Microsoft has publicly stated that
> 
> A) Windows 10 will be a free upgrade during the first year.
> B) Windows 10 will be a *one-time purchase* after the first year.
> ...



So you believe that MS will keep Win 10 up to date indefinitely for no additional profit? I don't think MS has become a charity. They will find a way to create a revenue stream.


----------



## Xzibit (May 19, 2015)

64K said:


> So you believe that MS will keep Win 10 up to date indefinitely for no additional profit? I don't think MS has become a charity. They will find a way to create a revenue stream.



They will do what Apple does and charge for updates.

BSOD - Blue Screen Of Debt.

Please choose payment option to restore your last working session. $$$


----------



## JTF195 (May 20, 2015)

64K said:


> So you believe that MS will keep Win 10 up to date indefinitely for no additional profit? I don't think MS has become a charity. They will find a way to create a revenue stream.



They make money on every new pc that installs a new copy of Windows on it, they will make money on all new copies of Windows sold after the first year, and they have Office, lots of developer/enterprise software, Xbox, etc.

Windows doesn't need to be their cash cow anymore, they've recognized that they'll end up making more money by keeping it up to date and building their install base.

Satya Nadella's Microsoft is a totally different company. Just take a look at all the momentum they're building in Open Source. That was 100% unheard of under Gates and Ballmer. Windows with free rolling releases was unheard of too, but it IS happening.


----------



## Caring1 (May 21, 2015)

Their whole ploy is marketing, get the product out to as many people as possible, then launch in your face advertising for the APP store to promote sales.
As an aside, they will not allow developers or others to sell through their APP store, so all profits remain their.
They are once again trying to create a closed market.


----------



## micropage7 (May 21, 2015)

why suddenly i feel the previous windows is better at it
why dont they make it simple for people

and they like wanna push the market to follow their way, remember when win 8 MS said that its better with tiles and we see now MS bring the start menu back
could be this time MS would act the same, test the water and see it works or not


----------



## 64K (May 21, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Their whole ploy is marketing, get the product out to as many people as possible, then launch in your face advertising for the APP store to promote sales.
> As an aside, they will not allow developers or others to sell through their APP store, so all profits remain their.
> They are once again trying to create a closed market.



I'm thinking they will either slap a sub on Win 10 or continue slowly down the path of making Win 10 a walled garden over a period of time. That's what Gabe Newell feared and started development of SteamOS.

For those that think that MS is in any way worried about their install base just ask yourself where else can you turn to anyway no matter what MS does. Most people don't use Apple at work except for the ipad as a mobile accessory. They've got around 90% of the PC OS market last time I checked. If you're a gamer then you need MS too.

This is the same company that wanted to make the Xbox One always online and force you to pay $100 more for Kinect whether you wanted it or not. The Xbox One was $100 more expensive at release than the superior PS4 console.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2015)

64K said:


> I'm thinking they will either slap a sub on Win 10 or continue slowly down the path of making Win 10 a walled garden over a period of time. That's what Gabe Newell feared and started development of SteamOS.


 
I completely agree with both you and with Gabe's analysis of W8 when it was released.  The design and capability are there.  I do see the day coming when if you didn't buy a casual arcade game from the app store, or a Microsoft Studios Game, you will not be gaing on Windows.  Entirely possible and plausible.


----------



## Frick (May 21, 2015)

64K said:


> I'm thinking they will either slap a sub on Win 10 or continue slowly down the path of making Win 10 a walled garden over a period of time. That's what Gabe Newell feared and started development of SteamOS.



Wasn't it already a walled garden from the gaming perspective (DirectX)?

It being totally locked down would be bad, but the idea of an app store is great, and for some reason people think app store = walled garden. What does even Linux have that MS doesn't? App stores (because that is exactly what the packet managers in Linux is, but much worse from a user perspective). Now the internet is awash with terrible programs (not to mention malware/adware) because people have no idea where to turn to get their precious SYSTEMBOOOOOSTEERSRSS. With a moderated app store much of this is not a problem anymore.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 22, 2015)

Frick said:


> but the idea of an app store is great, and for some reason people think app store = walled garden. What does even Linux have that MS doesn't?


Because of walled garden called Google Play Store people including me have very bad opinion, sure Linux also has package managers but you can also get all the applications  from your browser and install them through terminal. You can't even download free apps from Google Play Store without signing in. If someone complains about piracy on Android it is their own fault for using only Google Play Store to distribute their content. I just do not use Google Play Store and that means if I can't download it from developers website I will pirate it because it is the only way.


Frick said:


> Now the internet is awash with terrible programs (not to mention malware/adware) because people have no idea where to turn to get their precious SYSTEMBOOOOOSTEERSRSS


This is no excuse for apps stores, you only further dumb the people down who can't go to Wikipedia or some trusted site to get the link to original developer's website or to safe website with applications like Softpedia.
And you do not need system boosters, you only have to use programs like CCleaner and know how to manage services and most importantly you have to use settings in programs to change program behaviour.


----------



## Frick (May 22, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> Because of walled garden called Google Play Store people including me have very bad opinion, sure Linux also has package managers but you can also get all the applications  from your browser and install them through terminal. You can't even download free apps from Google Play Store without signing in. If someone complains about piracy on Android it is their own fault for using only Google Play Store to distribute their content. I just do not use Google Play Store and that means if I can't download it from developers website I will pirate it because it is the only way.



Don't use android then (and yes I know Android and Google services are two different things but at this point the former is pretty much useless without the latter). And they *should *complain about piracy, it's like pirating Netflix shows because you don't like Netflix.



> This is no excuse for apps stores, you only further dumb the people down who can't go to Wikipedia or some trusted site to get the link to original developer's website or to safe website with applications like Softpedia.
> And you do not need system boosters, you only have to use programs like CCleaner and know how to manage services and most importantly you have to use settings in programs to change program behaviour.



It is the best excuse for app stores, for the reason I gave. You are not like most people. Most people will install whatever the ads tell them to install, and they will install several of them just because. I know a bunch of people who just cannot get into their heads that they don't have to run several registry cleaners and defrag tools all the time, and even if I carefully explain how and why it is in fact harmful, they still revert to old behaviours seconds later. All of this will not go away, but a moderated app store might put a dent into the sea of trash that people are using, and in some cases even buying. Now they randomly google whatever it is they think they need and in many, many cases the advice offered on Yahoo answers or whatever is downright wasteful. Why do people get crapware on their systems? Because they install random programs without reading anything. Again, a moderated app store (maybe even powererd by ads so the devs don't have to include shit, I rather have people having ad powered apps than installing crap that highjacks their browsers) could be an answer. Either that, or crossing our fingers and hoping people will simply behave better and smarter, but we both know that isn't happening.


Now, obviously an app store shouldn't be the only way to do things, but IMO it should very well be the main way, from a user perspective. In a perfect world we wouldn't even have GUI's because we'd all be Unix-gurus, wars wouldn't exist, software and beer would flow freely and a google would be a person wearing goggles. In the real world, software makers put Conduit with their installers.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 25, 2015)

Windows as a service? That will push me one more inch toward OSX.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 25, 2015)

lemonadesoda said:


> Windows as a service? That will push me one more inch toward OSX.



Unfortunately, it will leave it down to a choice and they know it: Take our subscription and get direct X 12, or stay on whatever you're on and be stuck with old games at DirectX 11 forever.


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 26, 2015)

JTF195 said:


> Microsoft has publicly stated that
> 
> 
> A) Windows 10 will be a free upgrade during the first year.
> ...




Indeed!  I’m getting sick and tired of all these tin foil hat wearing loonies thinking that the end is nigh because of Microsoft says Windows is a service.  Get a grip people! 





64K said:


> So you believe that MS will keep Win 10 up to date indefinitely for no additional profit? I don't think MS has become a charity. They will find a way to create a revenue stream.




No, they’ll charge you anytime you install Windows on a new PC or device.  What many of you are failing to realize here is that the industry is moving more and more to disposable mobile devices.  These devices only have a life of two maybe three years before most consumers purchase their next upgrade.  I actually like the idea of Microsoft doing away with versioning and just continually updating and refining the product that’s in place.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2015)

AsphyxiA said:


> No, they’ll charge you anytime you install Windows on a new PC or device.  What many of you are failing to realize here is that the industry is moving more and more to disposable mobile devices.  These devices only have a life of two maybe three years before most consumers purchase their next upgrade.  I actually like the idea of Microsoft doing away with versioning and just continually updating and refining the product that’s in place.



If they don't allow reinstalls on existing hardware, that's nearly as bad.

It's also bad when you attempt to define a "PC."  Because is my PC the same PC it was 5 years ago?  Same case, but pretty much same nothing else.  And I sure as hell don't think I should have to pay for a software upgrade when all I do is upgrade my hardware.


----------



## Frick (May 26, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> If they don't allow reinstalls on existing hardware, that's nearly as bad.
> 
> It's also bad when you attempt to define a "PC."  Because is my PC the same PC it was 5 years ago?  Same case, but pretty much same nothing else.  And I sure as hell don't think I should have to pay for a software upgrade when all I do is upgrade my hardware.



It would be interesting to gain some insight in how they define it these days (or maybe they don't as there were no retail version of Windows 8.1 as such). In the past it was tied to the hardware ID, and changing different components changed it differently, and when it changed enough it meant it was counted as a new PC, and as components moved onto the motherboard it usually practially meant new motherboard=new PC (for some reason network cards counted a lot for the HID). At least that's how I remember it from the time at MS tech support.


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2015)

I guess I'm old school...  But if it's the same machine and the license isn't installed somewhere else, I don't see any justification for it somehow vaporizing and requiring a repurchase.


----------



## Uplink10 (May 28, 2015)

Here is your walled garden in Windows 10:
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/21356/microsoft-addressing-junk-apps-with-new-windows-store-policy/


----------



## ManofGod (Jun 8, 2015)

64K said:


> MS is pulling out all of the stops to get us all on Win 10. They will be installing Candy Crush with Win 10.
> 
> Waiting to hear what MS thinks is a fair price for the sub but if it's no more than $25 a year then I'm ok with it if the OS costs nothing to buy. I spend that buying every other version of MS anyway. They are saying that they will continue making additions to the OS so there's some value in that. I think the people that are going to feel screwed over are the ones that will have to buy the OS and pay the sub too. Most PCs come from the manufacturer with the OS already accounted for in the price of the PC so the majority would have no choice but to pay for it and the sub when buying a new computer if MS does charge for the OS after the first year.



There is no subscription to Windows, period!



Xzibit said:


> They will do what Apple does and charge for updates.
> 
> BSOD - Blue Screen Of Debt.
> 
> Please choose payment option to restore your last working session. $$$



Either you are being sarcastic or have never worked on a MAC before, I am just not sure which. Apple does not charge for updates on their MAC's. However, they do tend to dump support for the OS's faster than Microsoft does.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Jun 12, 2015)

http://www.winbeta.org/news/stopping-fud-there-no-yearly-subscription-fee-windows-10 found this.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2015)

Silas Woodruff said:


> http://www.winbeta.org/news/stopping-fud-there-no-yearly-subscription-fee-windows-10 found this.


 
Well that makes it very clear.  At least MS actually answered in plain language so there can be no misunderstanding.


----------



## xfia (Jun 13, 2015)

it doesnt say anything about a initial fee.. what if you buy a year and you get windows or if you buy a month your prob on a budget so maybe 20 bucks or something. im sure prebuilts would come with like a year. 
i think it could end up being good


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well that makes it very clear.  At least MS actually answered in plain language so there can be no misunderstanding.


*Not really. *
How about this:
"Once a qualified Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it up to date for the *supported lifetime of the device...*"
If is my PC, what device are we talking about?? I upgrade my PC from time, so basically stuff always change inside it. Again, the same question I've asked before and still no clear answer.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm a bit suspicious that 10 will be the last windows, and that they would update it forever.

However, as long as I can upgrade my current 8.2 machine to 10 and not worry about subscriptions I'll be happy. I'll walk the other bridges as we come  to them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2015)

It won't be.  WDDM 3.0 comes out and they'll have to do a major update to Windows that will potentially break compatibility.  Incrementing the version number is traditionally how they solved that.  If it is true, it probably just means they are abandoning the name "Windows" just as they abandoned "Internet Explorer."  You know, rebranding...


----------



## Uplink10 (Jun 14, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> *Not really. *
> How about this:
> "Once a qualified Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it up to date for the *supported lifetime of the device...*"
> If is my PC, what device are we talking about?? I upgrade my PC from time, so basically stuff always change inside it. Again, the same question I've asked before and still no clear answer.



If you upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 7 or Windows 8 then the license will be tied to the motherboard in that PC, if it dies and you change the motherboard the license will not work.
If you buy a retail version for 200$ then you can change motherboards and the license will work.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 14, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> If you buy a retail version for 200$ then you can change motherboards and the license will work.



OK, in this case how will they know if I will going to install it on several machines, laptops, etc? Just wondering...


----------



## Frick (Jun 14, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> If you buy a retail version for 200$ then you can change motherboards and the license will work.



They'll be €110 for home, €200 for pro. Since 8.1 all retails are licenses unless they specifically say OEM. At least here OEM's are pretty much nonexistant and if you find them they cost as much as a full license anyway. Unless they change things again for Windows 10 I assume it will work the same way.



Prima.Vera said:


> OK, in this case how will they know if I will going to install it on several machines, laptops, etc? Just wondering...



I am assuming the HID = hardware ID.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 15, 2015)

Frick said:


> I am assuming the HID = hardware ID.



Well this sucks, because when I'm changing my mobo, I also change CPU, RAMs, possibly GPU, etc


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> Well this sucks, because when I'm changing my mobo, I also change CPU, RAMs, possibly GPU, etc



Which isn't a problem if it's a retail license, only if it's an OEM.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 15, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> OK, in this case how will they know if I will going to install it on several machines, laptops, etc? Just wondering...



They already do this with the activation / validation process that comes with Windows 7 and above. Windows 'knows' your hardware config.


----------

